# How tall is too tall?



## maillme (8 Mar 2021)

Hi All,

I've got really into Peter Millard videos - fantastic resource - I'm a Patreon supporter now - and I am ready to make my first bookcase.

I will just be using dowels for now - for the joins.
However - the bookcase is 2450mm high. I have 3050 stock available - would you recommend making this in two halves or in one big cut for the sides. Perhaps with a fixed shelf halfway?

edit: it will be 600 wide and 300 deep 

Hope to hear,
thanks,
Neil


----------



## Doug71 (8 Mar 2021)

I'm sure @petermillard should be along to answer that for you at some point.


----------



## Cabinetman (8 Mar 2021)

Haven’t seen it, but if it’s wide you must remember about trying to get in and out of doorways and around corners, personally I like things like this in two halves, a top and a bottom. You can then also incorporate a break front design where the bottom is deeper than the top it looks a bit more attractive to my eyes. Ian


----------



## maillme (8 Mar 2021)

Thanks Ian. It will be 600 wide and 300 deep. Very simple but tall 

Break front - is that like the top part might be shallower than the bottom?isnt that more like a sideboard of sorts? Any pics?

thanks again. Neil


----------



## Just4Fun (9 Mar 2021)

Will this be a standalone or built-in unit?

In principle I would prefer a full height single unit because it would avoid the complication of making one piece sit safely, neatly and stable on top of the other, but in practise I would probably do this in 2 pieces purely to make it easier to handle. Especially if working alone. Have you considered how much the final piece will weigh if you make it all in one?


----------



## petermillard (9 Mar 2021)

maillme said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got really into Peter Millard videos - fantastic resource - I'm a Patreon supporter now - and I am ready to make my first bookcase.
> 
> ...


Hi Nel, and thank you. You’ll have had the welcome massages in Patreon and my apologies if it isn’t clear, but you can always message me directly on that platform for a faster response.

2450 x 600 isn’t huge, but if you’re handling it in your own it will certainly be a bit unwieldy; don’t know how snug it will be to the ceiling but I’d also check the diagonals to make sure you can lift it upright. Personally I would make it in two sections, with a fixed centre shelf - good practise generally on a carcass that tall - and when I do that I usually have the back of the top half extend down by ~10mm or so, so the joint is covered by the fixed centre shelf.

Dominos, dowels, biscuits, tenso etc.. etc.. to keep the carcass sides in line. If access to the back is difficult once it’s joined together, a thinner back can sometimes be a bit gappy at the join; a good trick is to use off cuts or ‘waxing sticks’ (like a big lolly stick) hot-glued to the bottom half of the back, just for the upper back to bear against. I show the process in full in the ‘big shelves’ video on my Patreon, FYI.

HTH P

edited to add photo


----------



## novocaine (9 Mar 2021)

oh god, another Millardite, this cult is getting out of hand.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Mar 2021)

I think I'll go for Patreon if I get welcome massages.


----------



## maillme (9 Mar 2021)

it was a great massage too! 

Thanks Peter. And yes, got the messages - didn’t want to pester you however.

many thanks for all your replies. The unit will be attached to the wall / built in somewhat - but very good point about the diagonals and getting it upright.

I think consensus is that it should be in two parts, so I’ll ask further questions with that in mind 

thanks again! 
Neil


----------



## petermillard (9 Mar 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I think I'll go for Patreon if I get welcome massages.


 socially distanced, of course..


----------



## Cabinetman (9 Mar 2021)

maillme said:


> Thanks Ian. It will be 600 wide and 300 deep. Very simple but tall
> 
> Break front - is that like the top part might be shallower than the bottom?isnt that more like a sideboard of sorts? Any pics?
> 
> thanks again. Neil


 This is the sort of thing I meant but it won’t be suitable as you are building yours in, obviously the bottom could be shelves instead of doors, it just makes it look a little bit more like a piece of furniture


----------



## maillme (9 Mar 2021)

Hi Ian - yes, understood now - that's what I was thinking when you mentioned it. 
INdeed, will build it in as a tall bok case (got a lot of books to find a home!). 

thanks a lot for your reply and pic.


----------



## TheTiddles (11 Mar 2021)

I’d go for one piece if it’s literally a simple bookshelf. Have you got wiggle room to get it between the floor and ceiling ok?


----------



## DBT85 (13 Mar 2021)

novocaine said:


> oh god, another Millardite, this cult is getting out of hand.


Not sure if joking or actually upset


----------



## novocaine (13 Mar 2021)

DBT85 said:


> Not sure if joking or actually upset


Its easy to tell when im taking the push, my lips move.


----------



## DBT85 (13 Mar 2021)

novocaine said:


> Its easy to tell when im taking the push, my lips move.


Never can be sure tbh. Some seem to get inordinately upset at people using mdf. Or ever watching successful professionals on YouTube and employing their methods for personal use or even worse paid work.


----------

